# Esquema regulador termico de radiador electrico CALUNEC



## sito das Pallaregas (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola.   necesito el esquema de un termostato  digital de un radiador electrico marca CALUNEC,
el problema es que no conduce el triac.  
el triac es un BTA--16  B00BW ,  y asociados en el circuito lleva diodos  P4 K  E 13 CA   y otro P4  K  E  400 CA 
el triac no conduce no se que tension le tiene que llegar del circuito de control digital.

Aver si alguien tiene esquema o me puede decir algo.

GRACIAS


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2013)

¿El triac está bien? Es lo primero que suele fallecer


----------



## sito das Pallaregas (Jun 7, 2013)

El triac esta bien, los diodos y demas resistencias estan bien. los condensadores los probe con el polimetro y parece que  tienen carga.

¿Como puedo hacer una prueba directa,? 

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2013)

Cambiaste el diac ?


----------



## sito das Pallaregas (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola. Perdon por na haber respondido antes.

Me preguntas por el Diac, 
 este circuito creo que no lo lleva, ya que no es un regulador de velocidad,
 en su lugar lleva unos diodos como ya dije que son reros.
la duda es que quizas no le llege señal del procesador horario, por eso pregunto como puedo 
hacer para saber si el circuito de potencia ( que creo que esta bien) como lo puedo excitat para que conducca.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2013)

Tratá de hacer un diagrama de la etapa de potencia (triac y asociados)


----------

